# Pics Of Headers



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, everyone! I don't think I've posted any pics since I've installed the headers and flowmasters.
Here's a link:
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/2203466
:cool


----------



## Ironmancan (Feb 11, 2006)

Nice pics!!:cheers


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

wow .....looks great how do you like the sound?


----------



## Holden (Sep 10, 2005)

Wow that looks clean


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

yo did you get race pipes?
Either way Looks GOOD!!!:seeya: :cool :cheers


----------



## SgtGeek (Apr 30, 2005)

Looks good man.....I went old school....


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Jeffs386 said:


> wow .....looks great how do you like the sound?


Thanks!
I am extremly happy with the sound! 
(my next door neighbor is not as impressed!):cool 
It has a nice, deep rumble at idle,but has a bit of sputtering when you rev it.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

707GTOLS2 said:


> yo did you get race pipes?
> Either way Looks GOOD!!!:seeya: :cool :cheers


Came with high flow cats. BUT....if I wanna SLP sells bolt in race pipes (in place of the cats):cool


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

SgtGeek said:


> Looks good man.....I went old school....


Fabricating your own? Now THAT is impressive!
The header wrap is a good idea.:cool


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

i like them to, great job


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

powerman_dsr said:


> i like them to, great job


Thank you!! arty:


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

..... those look familiar Pearl Jam.....  Looks good man, glad you're happy!:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

GTODEALER said:


> ..... those look familiar Pearl Jam.....  Looks good man, glad you're happy!:cheers


Couldn't have done it without ya! Thanks again!:cool 
arty:


----------



## t0ny (Oct 5, 2005)

Pearl Jam, Are the headers stainless? I used the thermo-tec wrap on my '68 Camaro, and the wrap did an excellent job of retaining water and rusting out my headers. Sorry if I am not posting any new/ useful...


----------



## BlownGTO (Dec 9, 2005)

Looks Amazing Bro.....:Jealous:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

t0ny said:


> Pearl Jam, Are the headers stainless? I used the thermo-tec wrap on my '68 Camaro, and the wrap did an excellent job of retaining water and rusting out my headers. Sorry if I am not posting any new/ useful...


Ceramic coated.
Sorry to hear about the rust. Same thing happened to my buddie's 70 Challenger.


----------

